# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  ارور در  ارتباط با cassandra

## kiani2012

سلام من میخوام با دستور cqlsh به cassandra متصل بشم ولی این ارور رو میده:


Connection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'127.0.0.1': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('127.0.0.1', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})

کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام من میخوام با دستور cqlsh به cassandra متصل بشم ولی این ارور رو میده:
> 
> 
> Connection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'127.0.0.1': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('127.0.0.1', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})
> 
> کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟


سرور کاساندرا رو راه اندازی کردید؟

 با دستور زیر(سیستم عامل لینوکس):

./cassandra -f

----------


## kiani2012

> سرور کاساندرا رو راه اندازی کردید؟
> 
>  با دستور زیر(سیستم عامل لینوکس):
> 
> ./cassandra -f



سلام این ارور رو میده :
Could not find or load main class org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام این ارور رو میده :
> Could not find or load main class org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon


بسته دودویی کاسانرا را دانلود کردید یا کد منبع آن؟

----------


## kiani2012

> بسته دودویی کاسانرا را دانلود کردید یا کد منبع آن؟



دودویی 
thrift را هم نصب کردم

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> دودویی 
> thrift را هم نصب کردم


این ارور زمانی رخ می دهد که شما کدمنبع کاساندرا را دانلود کرده باشید و قبل از کامپایل بخواهید آنرا اجرا کنید. ولی فرض میکنیم که شما بسته binary را دانلود کرده اید. متغیر CASSANDRA_HOME را مقداردهی کنید.

----------


## kiani2012

> این ارور زمانی رخ می دهد که شما کدمنبع کاساندرا را دانلود کرده باشید و قبل از کامپایل بخواهید آنرا اجرا کنید. ولی فرض میکنیم که شما بسته binary را دانلود کرده اید. متغیر CASSANDRA_HOME را مقداردهی کنید.


توی cmd این ارور رو میده:

C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>bin\cqlshConnection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'127.0.0.1': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('127.0.0.1', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})
C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>bin\cassandra -f


C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>f@REM
'f@REM' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
WARNING! Powershell script execution unavailable.
   Please use 'powershell Set-ExecutionPolicy Unrestricted'
   on this user-account to run cassandra with fully featured
   functionality on this platform.
Starting with legacy startup options
Starting Cassandra Server
INFO  16:13:37 Loading settings from file:/C:/Evaluate/apache-cassandra-2.2.3/conf/cassandra.yaml
INFO  16:13:38 Node configuration:[authenticator=AllowAllAuthenticator; authorizer=AllowAllAuthorizer; auto_snapshot=true; batch_size_fail_threshold_in_kb=50; batch_size_warn_threshold_in_kb=5; batchlog_replay_throttle_in_kb=1024; cas_contention_timeout_in_ms=1000; client_encryption_options=<REDACTED>; cluster_name=Test Cluster; column_index_size_in_kb=64; commit_failure_policy=stop; commitlog_segment_size_in_mb=32; commitlog_sync=periodic; commitlog_sync_period_in_ms=10000; compaction_large_partition_warning_threshold_mb=10  0; compaction_throughput_mb_per_sec=16; concurrent_counter_writes=32; concurrent_materialized_view_writes=32; concurrent_reads=32; concurrent_writes=32; counter_cache_save_period=7200; counter_cache_size_in_mb=null; counter_write_request_timeout_in_ms=5000; cross_node_timeout=false; disk_failure_policy=stop; dynamic_snitch_badness_threshold=0.1; dynamic_snitch_reset_interval_in_ms=600000; dynamic_snitch_update_interval_in_ms=100; enable_scripted_user_defined_functions=false; enable_user_defined_functions=false; endpoint_snitch=SimpleSnitch; gc_warn_threshold_in_ms=1000; hinted_handoff_enabled=true; hinted_handoff_throttle_in_kb=1024; hints_flush_period_in_ms=10000; incremental_backups=false; index_summary_capacity_in_mb=null; index_summary_resize_interval_in_minutes=60; inter_dc_tcp_nodelay=false; internode_compression=all; key_cache_save_period=14400; key_cache_size_in_mb=null; listen_address=localhost; max_hint_window_in_ms=10800000; max_hints_delivery_threads=2; max_hints_file_size_in_mb=128; memtable_allocation_type=heap_buffers; native_transport_port=9042; num_tokens=256; partitioner=org.apache.cassandra.dht.Murmur3Partit  ioner; permissions_validity_in_ms=2000; range_request_timeout_in_ms=10000; read_request_timeout_in_ms=5000; request_scheduler=org.apache.cassandra.scheduler.N  oScheduler; request_timeout_in_ms=10000; role_manager=CassandraRoleManager; roles_validity_in_ms=2000; row_cache_save_period=0; row_cache_size_in_mb=0; rpc_address=localhost; rpc_keepalive=true; rpc_port=9160; rpc_server_type=sync; seed_provider=[{class_name=org.apache.cassandra.locator.SimpleSee  dProvider, parameters=[{seeds=127.0.0.1}]}]; server_encryption_options=<REDACTED>; snapshot_before_compaction=false; ssl_storage_port=7001; sstable_preemptive_open_interval_in_mb=50; start_native_transport=true; start_rpc=false; storage_port=7000; thrift_framed_transport_size_in_mb=15; tombstone_failure_threshold=100000; tombstone_warn_threshold=1000; tracetype_query_ttl=86400; tracetype_repair_ttl=604800; trickle_fsync=false; trickle_fsync_interval_in_kb=10240; truncate_request_timeout_in_ms=60000; windows_timer_interval=1; write_request_timeout_in_ms=2000]
Exception (org.apache.cassandra.exceptions.ConfigurationExce  ption) encountered during startup: Invalid yaml. Please remove properties [concurrent_materialized_view_writes, enable_scripted_user_defined_functions, optional, hints_flush_period_in_ms, max_hints_file_size_in_mb] from your cassandra.yaml
org.apache.cassandra.exceptions.ConfigurationExcep  tion: Invalid yaml. Please remove properties [concurrent_materialized_view_writes, enable_scripted_user_defined_functions, optional, hints_flush_period_in_ms, max_hints_file_size_in_mb] from your cassandra.yaml
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r$MissingPropertiesChecker.check(YamlConfiguration  Loader.java:162)
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r.loadConfig(YamlConfigurationLoader.java:115)
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r.loadConfig(YamlConfigurationLoader.java:85)
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.DatabaseDescriptor.loa  dConfig(DatabaseDescriptor.java:135)
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.DatabaseDescriptor.<cl  init>(DatabaseDescriptor.java:119)
        at org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon.activ  ate(CassandraDaemon.java:488)
        at org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon.main(  CassandraDaemon.java:622)
ERROR 16:13:38 Exception encountered during startup
org.apache.cassandra.exceptions.ConfigurationExcep  tion: Invalid yaml. Please remove properties [concurrent_materialized_view_writes, enable_scripted_user_defined_functions, optional, hints_flush_period_in_ms, max_hints_file_size_in_mb] from your cassandra.yaml
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r$MissingPropertiesChecker.check(YamlConfiguration  Loader.java:162) ~[apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r.loadConfig(YamlConfigurationLoader.java:115) ~[apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.YamlConfigurationLoade  r.loadConfig(YamlConfigurationLoader.java:85) ~[apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.DatabaseDescriptor.loa  dConfig(DatabaseDescriptor.java:135) ~[apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.config.DatabaseDescriptor.<cl  init>(DatabaseDescriptor.java:119) ~[apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon.activ  ate(CassandraDaemon.java:488) [apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]
        at org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon.main(  CassandraDaemon.java:622) [apache-cassandra-2.2.3.jar:2.2.3]


زمان اجرای بر روی git bash هم آخر ارور اینه:
Error: Could not find or load main class org.apache.cassandra.service.CassandraDaemon

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> توی cmd این ارور رو میده:
> 
> C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>bin\cqlshConnection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'127.0.0.1': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('127.0.0.1', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})
> C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>bin\cassandra -f
> 
> 
> C:\Evaluate\apache-cassandra-2.2.3>f@REM
> 'f@REM' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> ...


فایل cassandra.yaml مشکل دارد. مقادیر زیر را در فایل cassandra.yaml حذف یا ویرایش نمایید:

concurrent_materialized_view_writes
enable_scripted_user_defined_functions
optional
hints_flush_period_in_ms
max_hints_file_size_in_mb

----------


## kiani2012

الان این ارور رو میده:
نیاز به jmx و یا nodtool داره درسته؟

INFO  02:23:04 Using Netty Version: [netty-buffer=netty-buffer-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec=netty-codec-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec-http=netty-codec-http-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec-socks=netty-codec-socks-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-common=netty-common-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-handler=netty-handler-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport=netty-transport-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-rxtx=netty-transport-rxtx-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-sctp=netty-transport-sctp-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-udt=netty-transport-udt-4.0.23.Final.208198c]INFO  02:23:04 Starting listening for CQL clients on localhost/127.0.0.1:9042...
INFO  02:23:04 Not starting RPC server as requested. Use JMX (StorageService->startRPCServer()) or nodetool (enablethrift) to start it

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> الان این ارور رو میده:
> نیاز به jmx و یا nodtool داره درسته؟
> 
> INFO  02:23:04 Using Netty Version: [netty-buffer=netty-buffer-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec=netty-codec-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec-http=netty-codec-http-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-codec-socks=netty-codec-socks-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-common=netty-common-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-handler=netty-handler-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport=netty-transport-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-rxtx=netty-transport-rxtx-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-sctp=netty-transport-sctp-4.0.23.Final.208198c, netty-transport-udt=netty-transport-udt-4.0.23.Final.208198c]INFO  02:23:04 Starting listening for CQL clients on localhost/127.0.0.1:9042...
> INFO  02:23:04 Not starting RPC server as requested. Use JMX (StorageService->startRPCServer()) or nodetool (enablethrift) to start it


این خطا نیست. در نسخه های جدید کاساندرا thrift rpc server به صورت پیش فرض غیرفعال شده است. در فایل cassandra.yaml مقدار start_rpc را برابر true قرار دهید. به این صورت: start_rpc: true

----------


## kiani2012

> این خطا نیست. در نسخه های جدید کاساندرا thrift rpc server به صورت پیش فرض غیرفعال شده است. در فایل cassandra.yaml مقدار start_rpc را برابر true قرار دهید. به این صورت: start_rpc: true


باشه تغییر میدم
برای تغییر مقادیر مسیر پوشه های commitlog و data در فایل cassandra.yaml توی داکیومنت ها نوشتن به مقدار cassandra/data و  cassandra/commitlog تغییر دهید
ولی هر دوی این پوشه ها خودشون توی پوشه data هستن یعنی : cassandra/data/commitlog 
کدوم مقادیر درست هستن؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> باشه تغییر میدم
> برای تغییر مقادیر مسیر پوشه های commitlog و data در فایل cassandra.yaml توی داکیومنت ها نوشتن به مقدار cassandra/data و  cassandra/commitlog تغییر دهید
> ولی هر دوی این پوشه ها خودشون توی پوشه data هستن یعنی : cassandra/data/commitlog 
> کدوم مقادیر درست هستن؟


الزامی به تغییر نیست.

----------


## kiani2012

هیچ جور اجرا نمیشه
این ارور دستور cassandra -f
1.PNG
این ارور دستور cqlsh
2.PNG

اینم فایل cassandra.yaml
لینک فایل

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> هیچ جور اجرا نمیشه
> این ارور دستور cassandra -f
> 1.PNG
> این ارور دستور cqlsh
> 2.PNG
> 
> اینم فایل cassandra.yaml
> لینک فایل


داخل پرانتز عرض کردم که دستور cassandra -f برای لینوکس هست. شما بسته پیش فرض کاساندرا که مربوط به سیستم عامل گنو/لینوکس هست رو دانلود کردید. برای استفاده از کاساندرا در ویندوز می بایست بسته DataStax را دانلود کنید:

http://www.planetcassandra.org/cassandra/

----------


## kiani2012

> داخل پرانتز عرض کردم که دستور cassandra -f برای لینوکس هست. شما بسته پیش فرض کاساندرا که مربوط به سیستم عامل گنو/لینوکس هست رو دانلود کردید. برای استفاده از کاساندرا در ویندوز می بایست بسته DataStax را دانلود کنید:
> 
> http://www.planetcassandra.org/cassandra/



حتی توی محیط پایتون هم نمیشه از این دستور استفاده کرد؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> حتی توی محیط پایتون هم نمیشه از این دستور استفاده کرد؟


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم.

----------


## kiani2012

> منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم.


منظورم اینه که بدون datastax توی ویندوز نمیشه از cassandra استفاده کرد؟
دستور cassandra -f در پایتون هم اجرا نمیشه؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> منظورم اینه که بدون datastax توی ویندوز نمیشه از cassandra استفاده کرد؟
> دستور cassandra -f در پایتون هم اجرا نمیشه؟


خیر امکانش نیست.بعد از نصب سرور کاساندرا به صورت خودکار شروع به کار خواهد کرد. چه نیازی به اجرای این دستور در پایتون دارید؟

----------


## kiani2012

این لینکها برای نصب کاساندار با datastax هست یا بدون datastax ؟

http://support.qualityunit.com/24950...n-on-Windows-7


http://ac31004.blogspot.com/2014/01/...s-7-and-8.html

http://www.sinbadsoft.com/blog/cassa...-10-min-or-so/

https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-inst...erating-System

http://support.qualityunit.com/24950...n-on-Windows-7

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> این لینکها برای نصب کاساندار با datastax هست یا بدون datastax ؟
> 
> http://support.qualityunit.com/24950...n-on-Windows-7
> 
> 
> http://ac31004.blogspot.com/2014/01/...s-7-and-8.html
> 
> http://www.sinbadsoft.com/blog/cassa...-10-min-or-so/
> 
> ...


اصلاح میکنم بر روی ویندوز میشود بدون DataStax از کاساندرا استفاده کرد ولی همه چیز باید به صورت دستی تنظیم شود. در بسته کاساندرا هر فایلی نسخه ویندوزی Batch فایل آن با پسوند .bat موجود است که در ویندوز می توانید استفاده کنید.

----------

